# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 - VORENTSCHEIDUNGSGRUPPE 1



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

Auch im Jahr 2013 kämpfen hier 36 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013“. Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt.

*MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!*


In der Gruppe 1 startet eine Darstellerin aus „Lindenstraße", 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Unter uns“ und 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ und 7 Darstellerinnen aus "Vebotene Liebe" und 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“, also 18 Darstellerinnen. 

Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße






Mine Voss (Suji Wagner), Unter uns





Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann), Unter uns





Marylu-Saskia Poolman (Anna Weigel), Unter uns





Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns





Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller (“Micki” Fink), Unter uns





Lara Mandoki (Many Meier), Sturm der Liebe





Lucy Scherer (Marlene Schweitzer), Sturm der Liebe





Sarah Elena Timpe (Sabrina Görres), Sturm der Liebe





Janina Isabell Batoly (Bella Jacob), VL





Tatjana Kästel (Rebecca von Lahnstein), VL





Stefanie Bock (Leonie Richter), VL





Jana Julie Kilka (Jessica Stiehl), VL






Melanie Kogler (Marlene Wolf), VL





Nicole Mieth (Kim Wolf), VL





Diane Willems (Dana Wolf), VL






Kim-Sarah Brandts (Jule Jansen), Rote Rosen






Alexandra M. Horn (Arina Christiansen) Rote Rosen





In der Gruppe 2 starten 6 Darstellerinnen "Alles was zählt", 6 Darstellerinen aus "Lindenstraße", und 6 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“ also 18 Dartsellerinnen.

Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ


Sila Sahin (Ayja Özgül), GZSZ


Isabell Horn (Pia Koch), GZSZ


Iris Mareike Steen (Lilli Seefeld), GZSZ


Anne Menden (Emily Höfer), GZSZ


Senta Sofia Delliponti (Tanja Seefeld), GZSZ


Caroline Frier (Bea Meyer), AWZ


Katharina Woschek (Zoé Laffort), AWZ


Christina Simoneit (Sarah Wendt), AWZ


Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen (Jenny Steinkamp), AWZ


Anna-Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann), AWZ


Ania Niedieck (Isabelle Reichenbach), AWZ


Anja Antonowicz (Nastya Niemeyer), Lindenstraße


Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße


Sontje Peplow (Lisa Dagdelen), Lindenstraße


Clara Dolny (Josefine Stadler), Lindensraße


Daniela Bette (Angelina Buchstab), Lindenstraße


Sara Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindenstraße

Die Abstimmungen laufen bis Anfang Juli 2013.

Ab August 2013 kämpfen dass die jeweils 10 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Die Siegerin im Jahr 2012 war Sila Sahin vor Janina Uhse und Isabell Horn.

Gruß Walt


----------



## ddk (22 Dez. 2012)

Barbara Prakopenka


----------



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

ÜBRIGENS:

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST ERLAUBT!

Gruß 
Walt


----------



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

Danke fürs anpinnen!


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Don Sven (22 Dez. 2012)

Coole Sache, tolle Bilder!

Danke!


----------



## StefanKa (23 Dez. 2012)

Ich stehe auf Janina Isabel Batoly, Valea Sclabrino und die geile Melanie Kogler!


----------



## michaelboeing737 (24 Dez. 2012)

Marylu-Saskia Poolman, schaut irgendwie Charlize Theron ähnlich !


----------



## Walt (25 Dez. 2012)

Toll, dass schon so viele mitgemacht haben. Danke dafür, während in der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 es zeimlich ausgeglichen scheint, zeichnen sich in der Abstimmungsgruppe 2 schon klare Favoritinnen ab.

Aber: Es kommen pro Abstimmungsgruppe 10 Mädels ins Finale und nur 8 scheiden aus. Also: mitmachen wird sich bin in den Juli herein lohnen. Wäre toll, wenn ihr auch Eure Freunde darauf aufmerksam macht.

Danke 
und frohe Weihanchten
Gruß
Walt


----------



## tamoo24 (25 Dez. 2012)

Wieder eine gelungene Auswahl, Danke dafür.


----------



## Malika (28 Dez. 2012)

Kim-Sarah Brandts <3


----------



## Don Sven (4 Jan. 2013)

*JANINA ISABELL BATOLY (in der Abstimmungsgruppe 1) IST DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL MIT DER NATÜRLICHSTEN AUSSTRAHLUNG - HOT UND MIT EINEM SEHR VERFÜHRERISCHEN BLICK!*


----------



## Don Sven (6 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Frau: Mine Voss!


----------



## StefanKa (7 Jan. 2013)

Unsere schöne Valea Scalabrino!


----------



## Don Sven (7 Jan. 2013)

Das ist sie: Valea :drip:


----------



## Walt (13 Jan. 2013)

Glückwunsch zu Führung an Marylu-Saskia Poolman!


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (22 Feb. 2013)

Einfach ein Traum:

*Stefanie Bock (Leonie Richter) aus "Verbotene Liebe":*


----------



## LEMMY1964 (6 März 2013)

Nice PICS*-............. ;-)


----------



## Don Sven (10 März 2013)

*Und noch eins: Stefanie Bock!*


----------



## congo64 (10 März 2013)

und auch hier gab es punkte von mir - hier allerdings nur 8 mal


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Barbara Prakopenka <3


----------



## Walt (21 Apr. 2013)

Nicht zu verachten: v.l.. 
*Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel*


----------



## Walt (25 Mai 2013)

Melanie Kogler:


----------



## Walt (25 Mai 2013)

...und Melanie Kogler zum zweiten:


----------



## Walt (30 Mai 2013)

Auf gehts zum Endspurt: Nur noch 41 Tage Zeit um darauf Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, wer die letzten 20 Celebs bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 sein werden. Noch nichts entschieden. Noch kann Eure Favoritin weiterkommen.

Bitte mitmachen!

Hier die Links zu den Vorentscheidungsgruppen:

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-1-a.html

und

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-2-a.html


----------



## Walt (13 Juni 2013)

Auf gehts zum Endspurt: Nur noch 27 Tage Zeit um darauf Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, wer die letzten 20 Celebs bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 sein werden. Noch ist nichts entschieden. Noch kann Eure Favoritin weiterkommen.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## beobachter5 (26 Juni 2013)

Sieht ja ganz gut für Nicole Mieht aus. Hätte ich nicht gedacht : ) . Aber sehr gut !!!!


----------

